# Traing question



## jtoby_3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Guys,

My little springer and i are still having problems running a consistant quatering pattern, and I was hoping you guys might have a few ideas for me. Its getting close to season and i want to try and be ready! Thanks everyone

Jtoby


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Personally, I dont teach dogs to quarter. i teach them to track birds and to stay in range and come back when called when out of range. I let the dog do the hunting outside of that and let the dog hunt how he wants to. I feel if you bring out the natural hunting instincts by letting the dog figure out how to and where to find birds, you will get a better overall dog. with expereince, the dog will learn where to find the birds and how to work the wind and so forth. I put a lot of emphasis on teaching how to track a bird for this however to be successfull.


----------

